# PT'ing a friend



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Hey fellas. It's been ages since I have posted.

My girlie friend (not girlfriend  ) wants to join a gym and asked me for help on a bit of PT work. I said I wouldn't charge her since I am not qualified etc and we are mates and stuff. Anyways, I need to write up a routine for her and would like some of you fellas (and ladies) to clarify this routine with me.

Her goals are a full body tone majoring in arms and legs. She doesn't want mass, she just wants tone. Obviously we can't forget her other body parts... Alright here goes..

Day 1: Leg toning day

Light squat - 8 reps 4 sets

Leg curl - 8 reps 4 sets

Leg extensions - 8 reps 4 sets

Light deadlift - 8 reps 4 sets

20 mins cardio

Day 2: Upper body toning day

Light bench press - 8 reps 4 sets

Lat pulldown - 8 reps 4 sets

Shoulder press - 8 reps 4 sets

Seated row - 8 reps 4 sets

20 mins cardio

Day 3: Midsection toning day

<Various ab exersizes>

30 mins cardio

The reason I am not making them too intense is because she doesn't want to gain much muscle mass she just wants definition without gaining the "muscle" figure. Is her routine absolutely rubbish or am I leading somewhere?


----------



## sweet_FA (Feb 1, 2005)

AussieMarc said:


> Hey fellas. It's been ages since I have posted.
> 
> My girlie friend (not girlfriend  ) wants to join a gym and asked me for help on a bit of PT work. I said I wouldn't charge her since I am not qualified etc and we are mates and stuff. Anyways, I need to write up a routine for her and would like some of you fellas (and ladies) to clarify this routine with me.
> 
> ...


id incorporate a higher repetition range if the goal is focused on toning, 12-15 reps and maybe as high as 20 reps on legs day


----------



## dk246 (Jun 19, 2004)

agree with sweet fa more reps lighter weight


----------



## AussieMarc (Jun 13, 2004)

Ah right just increase the reps and put her on a low weight? Otherwise is it a decent routine? I didn't want to make it too hardcore at all because she just wants to tone.. Now I am just repeating myself so Ill stop


----------



## Stu (Jan 22, 2005)

Maybe a bit of tricep work if she wants to "tone" her arms, tricep extensions prehaps.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Personally I dont see the point in doing light weights, you need to go heavy enough to break the muscle down, so it can heal stronger and bigger.

She wont put on mass believe me its very hard for a woman to do that! Unless your caining serious amounts of gear, which she wont be I doubt!

You must inform her about the right foods etc to eat also, must keep her protrin high!!!!!


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

Lauren said:


> Personally I dont see the point in doing light weights, you need to go heavy enough to break the muscle down, so it can heal stronger and bigger.
> 
> She wont put on mass believe me its very hard for a woman to do that! Unless your caining serious amounts of gear, which she wont be I doubt!
> 
> You must inform her about the right foods etc to eat also, must keep her protrin high!!!!!


Never a truer word spoken, shame more women dont train with real weights


----------



## h4ydn (Jul 15, 2005)

sorry if im wrong and feel free to correct me, but doing weight then straight after doing 20-30 min cardio after, for a beginner is a bit harsh, wouldnt doing the cardio burn off what was gain using the weights and burn off muscle? sorry if im wrong, and obviously correct me but i was always told (when i started) not to do cardio straight after weights for above mentioned reasons


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

No doing weights first actually helps you get into fat burning quicker with the cardio.

So for instance it takes you 30 minutes to tap into the fat burning stage during cardio.

If you lift for lets say 20 minutes with some intensity then you are in the fat burning stage in 10 minutes.

20 minutes weights + 10 minutes cardio = fat burning.

This is just an example as I think it is actually about closer to about 40 minutes before fat burning happens.


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

Scott,, So im lifting everyother day,, and doing cardio in the mornings everyday for 35min,, I should be on my way to go with fat loss.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cardio first thing is best.

I like waking up slowly, doing cardio first thing would be a pain for me.

But yes dirt, you will be fine like a mofo with that.


----------

